# Thoughts on Fromm?



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Still going through the eating struggle with Sigurd.

I've had him on Orijen puppy since 8 wks Hates it... so I tried Canidae, bought a small bag, he ate a whole 2 meals, then stopped. Won't touch it. Tried Taste of the Wild, ate a few meals but then rejected it. Hasn't ate at all today (well, eating now as I type this...). This afternoon I went to the pet store, talked to a lady who works there, she told me to try Acana grasslands (lamb)... well, I bought it. Doesn't even go near it. Won't even eat it out of my hands. She gave me a sample of Fromm puppy food... well, at a loss, not wanting him to go hungry, I gave him it just now, and he ate it in less than a minute. He just finished and took food out of my garbage can... so I gave him some Acana and he rejected it!! SO he IS hungry, just refuses to eat certain foods.

I know he'll get sick of it, but is it a good food to have him on? Next month the store is having a special, so I could get a free bag.

Ahhhhhh I didn't know feeding a dog could be so darn frustrating and hard!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan and Otto have been on FROMM for about a year now. I really like the nice shiny healthy coat. Morgan's eaten a lot of different brands and she has that coarse fur. I give her the duck 1 becuase she's picky and likes it and 2. becuase it seems to give her extra softness and shine. 

Otti BOOM Body was on the gold nutr. puppy (4 stars out of 6) for a while then I changed him to 4star nutr. chicken a la veg which really agrees with his sensitive tummy.

several of the 4 star nutr. line is an all life stages food.

Here's a link to dog food ratings
dog"]http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_...t=3&ppuser=]dog food analysis[/url]


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My dogs eat anything and everything! Bo is a pig and Bella is a grazer but she eats. So I am amazed at the picky eaters out there. Sorry for your frustration, I can imagine it must be.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Our rescue feeds Fromms. We have had great results for our rescue dogs. Nice coats, shiney and healthy.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never tried it, only because I've never seen it in any stores around here. I think it is definately worth trying! Glad he likes it...my dogs are little piggies and will eat anything. Sometimes that comes with age, so maybe your guy will change with age.. .


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I fed Fromm a bit before switching to Raw. Obie did pretty well on it. Have you seen the canned ones? They look almost too good to feed to the dogs!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would feed the Fromm Four star line IF I could get it. (But I can't







)


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I am in the process of switching from Royal Canine GSD blend to Fromm Whitefish and Potatoes. I started the transition last night, and Giner would pick the RC out and just eat the FROMM. After the FROMM was gone she proceeded to eat the RC. My main reason for switching is the grain in RC and trying to get her off chicken as I think that is causing issues... Ginger loved the RC, but she threw up every once and a while, numerous times a week, so trying something different... 

I hope she does well on the FROMM, my trainer is a wholesaler for it and I can get it pretty cheap...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DenmanI am in the process of switching from Royal Canine GSD blend to Fromm Whitefish and Potatoes.
> 
> My main reason for switching is the grain in RC...


You do know that the Fromm Whitefish & Potato has a lot of grains in it too right?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck in finding food your dog likes. my dog stopped eating
his food once, maybe twice. you'll find something that's good
for him. you might have to switch several times.


----------

